# Photoshop Filters - Which do you use?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I came across the Washing Machine Deluxe filters the other day Mister Retro > Photoshop Filters > Machine Wash Deluxe > Texture Sets I'll probably buy the Pack One as I love the effect it produces 

What filters, if any, do you use?

Of course, if you don't own a NeoFlex printer, you're probably already getting this effect without using any distressing filters at all   _Ducks down beneath the parapet!_


----------



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm dreaming of a neo  It will be our next purchase!

In the meantime Topaz Labs has some great filters


----------



## mgarcia16 (Dec 31, 2007)

I use Alien Skin Eye Candy plugin alot, its got some pretty cool features and effects.


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

Filter Forge I think is the single best value for money PhotoShop plugin, if you havent looked at it you should. So much you can do with it and can even develope your own if you go Pro.

But I also use Alien Skin plugins such as Eyey Candy and others.

Best regards

-David


----------



## StoneEyes (Sep 3, 2010)

You might find this of interest as its Free Photoshop Filters. As with anything free on the internet, be sure to scan your downloads with the latest and up to date Anti-Virus.


----------

